#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  LEGO The Incredibles

## Assassin

LEGO The Incredibles, a new video game where players take control of their favorite incredible characters in unforgettable scenes and action sequences from Disney Pixar, The Incredibles and The Incredibles 2. The game encourages players to work together in the combination of Parr family. unique abilities and powers to overcome crime and family life in a LEGO world full of fun and humor. With LEGO The Incredibles, fans can experience the non-stop action of both movies as they fight crime as a family of superheroes. In LEGO The Incredibles, players explore action plots and an epic universe, including Municiberg and New Urbem, which use their unique abilities to deliver villains to justice.

----------

